# Pretty sure my cats have got ear mites or lice, any advice on what NOT to get vets



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry the titles supposed to be any advice on what treatment NOT to get at vets... Thanks. Genuine answers only please. 

My one cat has had a little balding behind his eye at the front of the ear,..can't explain where exactly. Sort of right outside the ear. Accompanied with it his skin looks quite White (he's a silver whitish black cat anyway) and kinda moist looking. The same inside his ear..,whitish and most looking but cant see puddles of liquid or anything. He has some sore spots there that are pinky and bits of red. Looked like he caught himself which scratching or something. He had something like this on his shoulder blade too that turned into a scab. I figured since he always beats his sister up it could be a wound.

His other side at the same place is like it too today I noticed. I'm going to rijg the vets tomorrow and see if I can book them in as I'm sure they will both need treatment. My questions are:

Is there anything before I ring them I should be aware of such as a drug I shouldn't let them use? Or an ingredient? Maybe something cats with heart conditions or are overweight can't have? 
I'm only asking that cos if I hadn't read about that fatal ingredient in hedgehog mite treatments my hog might be dead by now!
I don't want anything happening to my babies, especially as with something so simple as mites.

Are there mites and lice or are they two different conditions for the cats?

What's the most common treatment for this in the uk currently that you know of and can you tell me how much you paid for just the treatment? I know I'll have to buy for both and use it for a month most likely at the very least. I don't know how they got them! They don't go out and if they had it as kittens from their mother then surely I would've noticed by now with them being nearly six!?

I have seen my cat scratching at the effected area but not excessively from what I've seen, but he has been meowing a lot when left alone latley. Maybe that's a sign he's uncomfotable. The beating i would say is another reason for it but he's done that for years and I dont think they've had mites for years lol. My girl seems to be scratching her ears a lot more the last few weeks and only just now ive noticed some very slight balding on her in the same place. Shes just started pulling at her fur again like she did ages ago so I'm assuming it's stressing her out. I only suspected mites a couple days ago and now after keeping an eye on them I'm fairly certain. Is there any way I can do a home check for tonight before they go to the vets? They may have to wait a day or two to go though. 

I want to get them checked out at least asap as I know it can also lead to fits and brain damage etc. 
Will this treatment cause them any harm if they don't have mites or lice?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My husbands had a look at them again, and again he told me it's normal. They are sposed to be slightly thin haired there and I know that. Apparently as they get older it thins out even more, but I dont think that's all it is. Best to get em checked out anyway.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Bald-ish patches like this?









Tis normal.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

bald patched is normal in front of the ear but wet looking is normally a fungal infection, if it's wet, red and scabby?? but I don't think the skin would go whiter it normally looks quite sore I think. Ringworm could also be a possibility?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah bald bits like that! Although maybe not as bald, but that cat is black so probably notices more. Its quite pinky with my silver male so probably is a bit inflamed or something. I cant really describe the wet look but it might just be normal and I havnt noticed it. Theyre definatly getting checked out anyway. I found a link with pics on and it kinda looks like the balding on there with scanty red pink bits but not as bald or scabby as in the pic. Most of the darker pink bits just look like there were scabs there and they have freshly come off. Kind like when we have skin come off us and our skin is wet and sore.

This is the link, but as I say its not exactly like that and it's more normal like he pic provided above. Cheylettila cats - Google Search

This condition is rare and is normally called walking dandruff and the flakes of skin are actually mites. I noticed my girl has what seems like dandruff latley but I guess till I go to the vets I wont know.
I don't think it's ringworm. I guess the vet will check em both over for everything. Theyll probably have to go the cheaper vets even though they havnt their medical history. 

Will they be ok going Friday?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Theyre nor fussed on their ears being touched anyway but my boy let me have a good nose at them earlier. No extra wax that I could see...just normal amount although I don't look into cats ears much lol so I don't know what's normal and they both have really hairy ears so its hard to see inside.
There's no smell that I noticed. There's no visible swelling or puss/blood. I'm sure its all fine and if anything just a little healing/irritation from a play wound or scratch. They're still running round and playing etc fine. Right now they're cuddled up in bed together as usual.

Still, the males needy behaviour these past few months lead me to concern although of you're with him he's fine. Happy and rubbing his face on everything.

Hmm after a look into it ringworm, namely Microsporum canis mint actually seem likely, especially if the female has had flaky skin too. But so many things can cause the same appearance and symptoms. They're not balding anywere else...thyere the fluffiest cats I know! They have been picking at the claws a lot but a bit less since they've had the scratching post before Xmas..although im still finding split claw shells everywhere. That's normal but worried it could be infection of claw beds/claws as I read on a ringworm link or the very least stress/boredom. Theres no sign if infection there.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Black cats have white skin - white and pale cats have pink skin, so if it's just the thinner haired section in front of his ears, almost to his eyes, it will be pink, cos he's a silver cat.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It sounds pretty normal to me! If it is anything that needs treatment(which I doubt) your vet will know to prescribe non toxic drugs for the cats. What treatment couldnt you use for your hedgehogs?? All the spot ons for mites etc (for hogs)contain Ivermectin in small doses which is totally safe for them


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks.

I hope its normal...its it seems more bald and pinky than normal, and seems to be spreading towards the eye. Obviously the risks of them going deaf, blind or having fits and brain damage would be quite high given time. But I dont know how much time before it becomes more than just irritation if it acrually is something. Is there anything I can do at home to test it to see if there's any mites of any sort...maybe it would work if I held a black cloth to their head or ear and looked at it.

And like its noticeable from a distance (only since I noticed it close up, granted) but noticeable all the same. The vet might know theres nothing wrong and still treat them to get some money. 

Yea, Ivermectin is what I read is unsafe for hogs but its in everything. Is it safe for cats? Probably would be more or less the same treatment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I hope its normal...its it seems more bald and pinky than normal, and seems to be spreading towards the eye. Obviously the risks of them going deaf, blind or having fits and brain damage would be quite high given time. But I dont know how much time before it becomes more than just irritation if it acrually is something. Is there anything I can do at home to test it to see if there's any mites of any sort...maybe it would work if I held a black cloth to their head or ear and looked at it.
> 
> ...


 

Ivermectin isnt licensed for cats so the vets use Selamectin which is a much safer alternative. Ive had a cat with an inner ear abscess that burst and she never suffered brain damage or fits etc so I wouldnt be worrying about some thinning hair tbh. My white cat and my silver one both have pink skin in the balding bits near their ears, its totally normal, maybe you just havent noticed it before? Stop stressing about them they are going to be fine


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. The male has some faint grey markings on his skin where he's balding but could be where there's no fur. I'll keep an eye on them a while longer, to make sure, especially cos the ears might be wet or they look shiney wet kinda.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the thinning of the hair from the eyes to the ears is normal, most cats have it.
if yours are moulting their winter coat out now it could be showing up more?

also cats naturally have "good" fungi in their ear canal, its quite normal for it to be there for healthy ears - sometimes it can get a bit overgrown and can show up just outside the ears, but its nothing to worry about.

vets use stronghold spot on or canaural drops ( both prescription ) for ear mites.

have you used a cat friendly ear cleaner on them to help get rid of any dirt down there?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks.

No I havnt, I'll look into it on amaozon. Thanks.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

You have brought up a hell of alot of conditions/issues etc 

You worry to much.

If your not sure, go to the vets.

To be honest a picture would help, as we would be able to tell you if it looked normal or not....

All my cats have thin bits by their ears..


----------

